# Princess Auto website



## Dusty (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi list, yesterday while logging into Princess Auto website they told me to navigate to this page where you can reset your password. Did that then logged in however the PA website won't allow me to finalize a purchase. Anyone else run into this problem of late???

Sent them a message yesterday afternoon complaining with NO reply to date so I'm lost for answers. Anyone???


----------



## Hruul (Jan 5, 2021)

Did you have an existing account or creating a new account? I did not have an account previously, just made one and had no issues signing up or in.  Have not tried to purchase anything yet.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have not had that experience. Everything seems as it should be.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 5, 2021)

Working for me Bill.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi Bill,

yes, I had to update my password.  It sent a link to my email and then I clicked that and then reset my password- enter it twice and things all worked.


----------



## Janger (Jan 5, 2021)

Bill - are you running current and up to date commercial anti virus software? e.g. norton/symantec or mcafee? The weird problems you have I think your computer may be infected.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 5, 2021)

Janger said:


> Bill - are you running current and up to date commercial anti virus software? e.g. norton/symantec or mcafee? The weird problems you have I think your computer may be infected.



Yes I run norton/symantic updating faithfully on my two PC's. Access to PA worked fine right up to Monday last when they wanted me to reset my password then the wheels fell off. Changed my password again today however that didn't help. Going to call PA tomorrow and try to sort things out, everything else is working fine so I assume a blip at their end. Shall advise as I gyrate through this.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 5, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> yes, I had to update my password.  It sent a link to my email and then I clicked that and then reset my password- enter it twice and things all worked.



Read my post to John above.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 6, 2021)

I have not been able to update my password with PA either, when i'm directed back to the web sight i can't log in with the new password.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 6, 2021)

Don't wish this mess on anyone but at least I'm not alone. Still trying to connect with a Princess Auto humanoid, could take all day!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 6, 2021)

Hmnn I just tried my account and it seemed to work.  I've found that it has often been buggy and slow in the past however.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 6, 2021)

Well folks I spent the best part of this morning trying to get through to PA only to learn their system is busy. Go figure!

Frustration sets in when a company doesn't give a rats ass about its online customers. Where's their leadership?

Please don't get me started.....


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 6, 2021)

What is it that you are after?  Is it something I could pickup and mail to you maybe?


----------



## Hruul (Jan 6, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What is it that you are after?  Is it something I could pickup and mail to you maybe?



I could also do this Bill and I am closer than Craig, if it is something you need right away.  If not I could pick up and drop off the next time I am heading that way.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 6, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What is it that you are after?  Is it something I could pickup and mail to you maybe?



Hi Craig, appreciate your kind offer however I have time on my hands to wait out solving my problem with PA.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 6, 2021)

Hruul said:


> I could also do this Bill and I am closer than Craig, if it is something you need right away.  If not I could pick up and drop off the next time I am heading that way.



Thanks Lee although not a pressing purchase issue at the moment, shall continue to try to resolve my problem with PA.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 11, 2021)

Update - this might help someone else like @6.5 Fan. After a week of trying to place my order with PA and several emails later I finally made contact with them by telephone. Was told PA recently made changes to their web site and there still ironing out the bugs. No kidding!

Bottom line, so my order was placed this morning by telephone and I received PA confirmation email.  Only took a week of trying, somehow the word dogmatic comes to mind. Is my on line ordering problem resolved not quite but we'll get there eventually. If this is the new norm I don't want any part of it. Phew!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought the same item that P.A. had from a different supplier at the same price. Will try another time to straighten out my password with them.


----------

